# FLIGHT CANCELLED



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

I was wondering if there is a team name called flight cancelled. I saw a trailer in the classifieds with that name on it. i was going to start a team called that but if there is already one ill forget about that idea any help appreciated thanks.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

A hunting team huh? I think your on to something there. Fantastic name IMO


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

i like that


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool, looking into getting into videoing? I'm always looking for somebody to come video a few hunts for us on some canada's where full limits are a 100% shoot. 8)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Another good name would be "The Offical Roost Busters", we get our birds while you get screwed. How does that sound?

But joking aside, I think that your name is really cool, and you should go with it, unless you like the name I gave you.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I know the shooting park down in Dalton MN used to sell T-shirts that said Flight Cancelled. It had a picture of a clay pidgeon being busted by a shot pattern on the back. I have one but it is quite old.


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

my dad has had that on the back of his camo dodge for 5 yrs now. i dont know where he cam up with it. he's been duck hunding for 25 yrs now. sounds good do it!!!


----------



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

I recall there already being one over here in Iowa someplace. It was about 2 years ago I seen them at the boat ramp and their back window said team flight cancelled


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i like the name. id go with it.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

You could put American Airlines stickers all over your trailer!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

jgat said:


> You could put American Airlines stickers all over your trailer!


 :rollin:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When did hunting become a "team sport"????????????????????????


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> When did hunting become a "team sport"????????????????????????


About the time Avery and others came up with the idea of having "pro staffers" :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

how bout joining football, tennis, basketball, baseball, etc, etc, etc if you want to be part of a team?

What are these guys plans when or if they have kids. leave them at home while they go hunting with the boys, cause that's their "team"?

I had no idea hunting had turned this crazy. I think i'm gonna name my fictional team "the taxidermists" and on the bottom tag it with "We Mount Animals" dd: dd: At least that's funny. Or not...could just be twisted and sick.

My advice for what it's worth (probably not much) is to quit taking yourself so serious and just enjoy hunting while we are still able to find a few places to do it and without a pile of red tape to leap through.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> My advice for what it's worth (probably not much) is to quit taking yourself so serious and just enjoy hunting while we are still able to find a few places to do it and without a pile of red tape to leap through


Solid advice right there... :beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Or you could just go with Team Potato Fork... I heard they were looking for new members.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

dakotashooter2 said:


> When did hunting become a "team sport"????????????????????????


That is exactly what I was thinking. I think it is great that there are groups of guys that hunt together and enjoy each others company, but calling it a team..... That just goes agains all the reasons I hunt.


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

ill start one up called team pizza. lmao


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

everyone has to make a joke about everything. I like the name and im going with it


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds good. 
Everybody has to put there .02 in. If you what to do something go for it.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

i hunt with a group of friends all the time. is there something wrong with hunting with friends? so whats the difference between us and a team? basically the same.... quit raggin' on teams unless the team itself is doing something to hurt the name of hunting.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Teams compete, who do you compete against? How do you decide winners?


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

another definition for team is "a group of people working together".


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

true that drakejake, I have seen a enclosed trailer with Flight Cancelled on the sides but have never talked to the guys up here in grand forks


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Drake Jake said:


> another definition for team is "a group of people working together".


Your right, I dont really care what people want to call their group of hunting buddies. Just seems a lot of people are getting caught up in the koolaid of being on "the team" that has the best trailer, kills the most birds, etc.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

member of Team870 droppin in, HOLLA

we don't really go by that anymore but it was fun at the time......

We didn't compete with anyone for mainly one reason, AINT NO COPMPETITION OUT THERE THAT CAN COMPETE WIT US YO!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

im team "me" I hunt alone 95% of the time. all my friends up here are tight *****, atleast you guys dont have that problem, Id like to be on a "team" or in a "group" of guys that just likes to go and hunt and have a good time.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah I started "Team Better Than Your Team" in 05. We Drag Team 870 around by the peach fuzz.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Not to forget, me and T-shot started a side project team just recently. Team Potato Fork.  Loud, proud, and in your face. T-shot is on the drums.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Dive is up and at it nice and late tongiht.. Whats the deal with potato fork, where did you guys come up with that name?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Dive is up and at it nice and late tongiht.. Whats the deal with potato fork, where did you guys come up with that name?


It's a Bait Pile legend... :wink:


----------



## str8shooter461 (Mar 4, 2008)

where can I buy that avery power water that everyone seems to be drinking? uke: uke: uke:


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I must be old fashioned. I hunt with TEAM me and the dog. Best company I ever had. No arguements as how or where to hunt, nobody bailing out at the last minute and she always dumps the gas bill on me. Guess I just like to go because I like the outdoors and hunting. Bringing home birds is just a bonus. Do not need a team, sounds to structured and organized.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

To each their own.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

JBB said:


> I must be old fashioned. I hunt with TEAM me and the dog. Best company I ever had. No arguements as how or where to hunt, nobody bailing out at the last minute and she always dumps the gas bill on me. Guess I just like to go because I like the outdoors and hunting. Bringing home birds is just a bonus. Do not need a team, sounds to structured and organized.


Right on!!!

Now days the young hunters need high fives and pats on thier backs to feel validated. :roll:

All the "team" crap is just that--a bunch of crap. Talk to senior execs and HR people, they will tell you that compared to 25+ years ago, the Gen X's Y and whatever they call them selves today are mostly sheep. Very few individualists and true leaders compared to 25+ years ago. I think it started when everybody started getting a "star" in grammar school, and the don't make Johnny and Sally feel bad about flunking out, so give them at least 1 if not 2 grades higher than they deserve. Look at regualr "play" time for grade school kids, it is all "structured" now for many years. That is a PC way of saying the kids are being limited on the options that they can do and others are doing the thinking for them. EG sheep and lemmings VS individual thinking.

So yes certainly, Go TEAM XYZ! Drink up the :koolaid: being served to you for the last 25 years.

I better watch it as the lemmings police may not like me saying the truth. :gag:

:lol:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

I am part of team GFY


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

M&H4Life and I are in the same group........that is the GFY team.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Im the prez of GFY


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

H20, you were gone for a few days, man it was peaceful around here. Now you come back mashin on the X-Y generations :eyeroll: seriously, whats your deal


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I heard team GFY is the best team evar!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Im guna have to see what iniations are to get in GFY, Teams are the shizz!!!! GFY


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm pretty sure you just have to go F yourself to be allowed in. Have fun with that!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GFY!!!! :beer:

Together Everyone Achieves More (TEAM)


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I will it sounds like a blast :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

h2ofwlr said:


> JBB said:
> 
> 
> > I must be old fashioned. I hunt with TEAM me and the dog. Best company I ever had. No arguements as how or where to hunt, nobody bailing out at the last minute and she always dumps the gas bill on me. Guess I just like to go because I like the outdoors and hunting. Bringing home birds is just a bonus. Do not need a team, sounds to structured and organized.
> ...


Couldn't we say the same for user names? Everyone tries to get all creative. Why not just have a user name like Alan?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosehunternd said:


> I will it sounds like a blast :eyeroll:


Its a sloppy blast!


----------

